# Gm stage kits



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I read about this for the cruze.... Is it true??


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It "might" be. The nice thing is that it'll keep any/all factory warranties intact, and I'm betting will be 50-state emissions-legal, as long as it's installed by a Chevy dealer. They sure won't be cheap for all that verification and certification...


----------



## LocoJason (Sep 17, 2014)

sciphi said:


> It "might" be. The nice thing is that it'll keep any/all factory warranties intact, and I'm betting will be 50-state emissions-legal, as long as it's installed by a Chevy dealer. They sure won't be cheap for all that verification and certification...


You're hitting the nail pretty squarely on the head. The results won't be as astonishing as vtuner/tirfecta though, simply because of emissions compliance.

This article is not guaranteed to be accurate: http://gmauthority.com/blog/2012/08...king-on-stage-kits-for-cruze-sonic-rumormill/


----------

